

Short clip uploads are deemphasizing story lines for pornographic films - ansin
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/08/business/media/08porn.html?_r=1&src=twr

======
jrandom
Pornographic films have storylines?

------
quoderat
And I am so glad about that.

